# NYU technical difficulty??



## angelah (Dec 1, 2020)

When I open my graduate application, it says "This application is temporarily unavailable as a result of a server issue. We are working to restore access to this application as quickly as possible."
Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## ilys (Dec 1, 2020)

Just got this issue as well. Hopefully they resolve it soon!


----------



## angelah (Dec 1, 2020)

carilys said:


> Just got this issue as well. Hopefully they resolve it soon!


yeah I'm really stressed out by it lol


----------



## ilys (Dec 1, 2020)

angelah said:


> yeah I'm really stressed out by it lol


It's working for me, just really slow


----------



## angelah (Dec 1, 2020)

carilys said:


> It's working for me, just really slow


guess we should submit them asap in case it happens again at night....


----------



## ilys (Dec 1, 2020)

angelah said:


> guess we should submit them asap in case it happens again at night....


Just got this email from them that says they're extending the deadline to tomorrow noon EST! 

"*As a result, we will be extending the deadline for all programs that had a December 1st deadline, including Film and Television, until tomorrow, December 2nd at noon (EST). "*


----------



## angelah (Dec 1, 2020)

carilys said:


> Just got this email from them that says they're extending the deadline to tomorrow noon EST!
> 
> "*As a result, we will be extending the deadline for all programs that had a December 1st deadline, including Film and Television, until tomorrow, December 2nd at noon (EST). "*


wait this doesn't include slide room submissions right? We still have to turn in slide room by midnight?


----------



## ilys (Dec 1, 2020)

angelah said:


> wait this doesn't include slide room submissions right? We still have to turn in slide room by midnight?


It also applies to slide room, from what I can see. They're referring to the whole application.


----------



## angelah (Dec 1, 2020)

carilys said:


> It also applies to slide room, from what I can see. They're referring to the whole application.


oh thanks! got freaked out by the countdown and submitted anyway haha


----------

